# Making extended pitch bends in U-HE



## Piano Pete (Sep 9, 2017)

I have been trying to make different long, extended synth risers, but I have been unsuccessful in extending the length in U-HE due to the maximum tuning range. How is this done with this synth? Some other ones I use have much more exaggerated parameters making this sort of effect easy to create.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 10, 2017)

I've automated the tuning, which I think gives 4 octaves. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Piano Pete (Sep 10, 2017)

Ya, that is what I have done, but it doesnt go the full range that I want with the exact, funky patch that I am using. I have tried timing two examples together to make it continuous, but I figured there had to be an easier way that I was missing.


----------

